# issue with adjustment brush in upgraded lightroom to 5.7



## lindseyflock (Dec 4, 2014)

I am some what new to lightroom. I currently just upgraded from lightroom 3.7 to lightroom 5.7. 

I went to adjustment brush to edit the eyes and soften skin etc. It is not giving me the option to click that. Only does it give me the option to click on custom and shows the list as Exposure, Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Clarity, Sharpness, Color, Save current settings as New Preset, or Restore Default Preset.

I no longer have my iris enhancement, darken or lighten, teeth whitening, soften skin, etc.

How do I get this back? 

Please Advise and help me out!!

Lindsey


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick the Restore Default Presets option and see if that does the trick.


----------



## lindseyflock (Dec 4, 2014)

Victoria! you are a life savor!! 

that did it! thank you so much! I really like this site! 

Lindsey


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Excellent! Pleased to have your company Lindsey.


----------

